# The House of Death (Not for the squeamish)



## Seahorse (Apr 11, 2009)

I was particularly taken with this place at first glance. Picturesque little cottar's house, with the daffodils lining what used to be the path through the garden, up to the front door.

Inside was a scene of absolute carnage. Well, maybe that's overstating things a little. But it was full of dead things. Some identifiable, others less so.

I'll let the piccies do the talking. Apologies to those who have just sat down to dinner.


----------



## Evilgenius (Apr 11, 2009)

Good report mate, rather you than me it must of stank in there!?


----------



## natevansate (Apr 11, 2009)

Im struggeling to work out what some of the remains are. Nice report if a little morbid.


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 11, 2009)

Excellent. Its a lovely wee cottage that and the various skeletons are interesting


----------



## Pip (Apr 11, 2009)

How strange is that 


Well I saw claws and hooves, or is that hoofs?........... Anyone else wanna play I-spy?



Pip


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 11, 2009)

What I was wondering was, who chose the colour scheme? Stevie Wonder, perhaps?


----------



## Keep out! (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm asking why so many dead animals in the same place. Poison maybe?

Good find btw.


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (Apr 11, 2009)

Looked like sheep to me.


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 11, 2009)

There's a tiny window at the back, and a pile of rocks almost up to the ledge. So I can understand that the couple of dead deer in there would have easily found their way in, but been unable to get back out again. Very SMALL deer at that. I think the first one one is a rat, and another perhaps a cat. Not sure about the wee one beside the deer though.

Poisoning is always a possibility. Indeed, in one of the buildings in the farm implement thread, there was a very old glass bottle marked POISONOUS, and it wasn't a million miles away from this place, so I have no doubt it used to go on.


----------



## foz101 (Apr 11, 2009)

Tis Satan's summer cottage.


----------



## Pip (Apr 11, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> What I was wondering was, who chose the colour scheme? Stevie Wonder, perhaps?



I nearly choked on some grapes I was eating when I read that............. 


Pip


----------



## RichardB (Apr 11, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> What I was wondering was, who chose the colour scheme? Stevie Wonder, perhaps?



Maybe it was my brother in law again, remember this?


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 12, 2009)

RichardB said:


> Maybe it was my brother in law again, remember this?



Oh, yeah!!! This summer is boat explore time.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 12, 2009)

Great report, I'd hate to be there with a hangover!


----------



## james.s (Apr 12, 2009)

Sweet Jesus!!! Is that a horse?


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 12, 2009)

james.s said:


> Sweet Jesus!!! Is that a horse?



Think smaller. Think Bambi.


----------



## CHEWY (Apr 12, 2009)

i thought pic8 was a kangaroo


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 12, 2009)

Could it have not been a fox's home, or maybe a bigger creature, like a wild panther or something?
It does seema bit extreme for all those animals, all to die inside, Im guessing they were killed elsewhere and taken there to be eaten.


----------



## Pip (Apr 12, 2009)

Urban Mole said:


> Could it have not been a fox's home, or maybe a bigger creature, like a wild panther or something?
> It does seema bit extreme for all those animals, all to die inside, Im guessing they were killed elsewhere and taken there to be eaten.



My guess is they were _not _another animals lunch. Reason I say that, I think the bones would have been spread about more where they would've been devoured.
Just a thought though.

Pip


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 12, 2009)

Mmm... melted animals. 

Shocking colour scheme combined with dissolved flesh. I spy small (baby?) deer, cat?, rabbit, rat.

It's a bit like that song about the old lady who swallowed a fly- except this is a cottage and it didn't swallow the animals..... I'll get my coat...


----------



## beccy (Apr 12, 2009)

This looks pretty intense!! Where abouts is it?


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 12, 2009)

Dunno what it is about you Seahorse, but you're _always_ finding dead animals on your explores!!! 
The cottage is nice!


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 12, 2009)

Urban Mole said:


> Could it have not been a fox's home, or maybe a bigger creature, like a wild panther or something?
> It does seema bit extreme for all those animals, all to die inside, Im guessing they were killed elsewhere and taken there to be eaten.



That's not as daft as it sounds. My horse was attacked by something with bloody sharp claws that left great big parallel gouges in her. She was in a real mess. Took months to heal properly. But a couple of days afterwards a farmer 6 miles away had a sheep killed by what he swears was a big cat. Then the following week, a big cat was spotted up near Mintlaw. All this within a 10 mile radius of this place.


Becky, it's up in Aberdeenshire. Not too far from Peterhead.


----------



## james.s (Apr 12, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> Think smaller. Think Bambi.



...and all the children are insane

(Doors Reference)


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 12, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Dunno what it is about you Seahorse, but you're _always_ finding dead animals on your explores!!!
> The cottage is nice!



Just lucky, I guess Foxy.


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 12, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> That's not as daft as it sounds. My horse was attacked by something with bloody sharp claws that left great big parallel gouges in her. She was in a real mess. Took months to heal properly. But a couple of days afterwards a farmer 6 miles away had a sheep killed by what he swears was a big cat. Then the following week, a big cat was spotted up near Mintlaw. All this within a 10 mile radius of this place.



We had a similar problem down here on the island a while ago now, farmers animals kept going missing, or had wounds on them from a 'large cat', and there were sighting of a large black cat or panther, over a period of time,, but it was never captured or seen again


----------



## Kasper257 (Apr 12, 2009)

Wonder why so many dead animals in one place. Any fresh ones? 

Nice post!

regards

K


----------



## Trudger (Apr 13, 2009)

The rock in the second from last picture looks like it might have something to do with the poor animals demise, maybe it fell, or something more sinister. 
Great explore though. Just keep your lunch packed until you get out !

T


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 13, 2009)

Kasper257 said:


> Wonder why so many dead animals in one place. Any fresh ones?
> 
> Nice post!
> 
> ...



A couple of pigeons and an owl, all so fresh they were still alive. And all 3 of which scared the crap out of me. :arghh:


----------



## Urban Shadow (Apr 13, 2009)

One looks like Steve Irwin to me.....


----------



## TheLondoners (Apr 13, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> Apologies to those who have just sat down to dinner.



That WAS my dinner!


----------



## beccy (Apr 18, 2009)

Apparently there was sightings of a big cat in newlands corner some time ago ..


----------

